
Inequality will kill us before the robots do - hajak
https://medium.com/@hajak/inequality-will-kill-us-before-the-robots-do-1f969646e348
======
hwstar
Let's hope that the rich and powerful don't win. They could choose euthanasia
for the unproductive.

